# Falcon Zero F360 Dual Mirror HD Dash Cam



## Whiteorchids

Some people really like this web cam. It's a real good price right now on Groupon $99. If you use promo code VISA5 it brings it down 5% to 94.99 free ship. It also comes with a 32gb SD card.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fa...00505694526f&gclid=CNr5jbOxp8kCFY-Cfgod100HqQ


----------



## NOLA-Uber

That looks like a decent dashcam with 2 cameras but I decided to go with the Mini 0805 for $63 from GearBest. My main concern is with what's happening in front of my vehicle, not so much inside the car.


----------



## Lepke

Got mine today. Installed very easily and quickly. Not sure about the video quality yet but the audio is very poor.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> Got mine today. Installed very easily and quickly. Not sure about the video quality yet but the audio is very poor.


Lol. I was the one who posted and still haven't gotten mine shipped.

Is it worth it?


----------



## Lepke

Whiteorchids said:


> Lol. I was the one who posted and still haven't gotten mine shipped.
> 
> Is it worth it?


Short answer, yes I suppose it's worth $100. But then again that would be a matter of opinion and one could probably get a dashcam that does not go over the mirror with exactly the same quality for about half the money.

Ok that answer wasn't that short.

The video works but it is much better when you plug it into a computer as opposed to viewing it on the little screen.
Same thing with the audio. Can hear mostly nothing through the camera itself but it's better when you hook it up to the computer.

I Drive a compact car and have found that the Falcon 360 does obstruct my view. It might not be as bad in a larger vehicle. 
I'm probably going to send it back.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> Short answer, yes I suppose it's worth $100. But then again that would be a matter of opinion and one could probably get a dashcam that does not go over the mirror with exactly the same quality for about half the money.
> 
> Ok that answer wasn't that short.
> 
> The video works but it is much better when you plug it into a computer as opposed to viewing it on the little screen.
> Same thing with the audio. Can hear mostly nothing through the camera itself but it's better when you hook it up to the computer.
> 
> I Drive a compact car and have found that the Falcon 360 does obstruct my view. It might not be as bad in a larger vehicle.
> I'm probably going to send it back.


Did you remove the little clear stickers covering the camera lenses? I saw that on a video. Video might be better with the stickers off. I will probably keep mine. I want something that doesn't look so much like a camera.


----------



## jeffury

I've had mine for about 6 months. Now it's getting a card memory error that will not stop. Replaced card, no luck.


----------



## Lepke

Whiteorchids said:


> Did you remove the little clear stickers covering the camera lenses? I saw that on a video. Video might be better with the stickers off. I will probably keep mine. I want something that doesn't look so much like a camera.


Yes I definitely did remove all the plastic. The video is not completely terrible the night vision is not that great but it is suitable. I'd like better audio in case I get pulled over by an abusive police officer it would be nice to be able to hear what's going on.
It's definitely obstructing my view and for that reason I can't keep it.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> Yes I definitely did remove all the plastic. The video is not completely terrible the night vision is not that great but it is suitable. I'd like better audio in case I get pulled over by an abusive police officer it would be nice to be able to hear what's going on.
> It's definitely obstructing my view and for that reason I can't keep it.


Let me know if they have easy returns I may return mine too whenever I get it.


----------



## Whiteorchids

jeffury said:


> I've had mine for about 6 months. Now it's getting a card memory error that will not stop. Replaced card, no luck.


Did you try formatting the old or new card? I read it had to be a class 10 as well. It has one year warranty. Have you tried to get in touch with Falcon?


----------



## Lepke

My third night with it I got the same error. I turned off the camera turned back on you still had that error. Turn the camera off again remove the SD card put it back in turned it on its working fine. I figure this is a warning of things to come. Some of these dash cam are probably meant to be disposable.


----------



## MikesUber

Alright team here's my (partially) full review after driving with the Falcon F360 Duel Mirror HD Dash Cam last night and this morning.

*Packaging:*
The packaging held its own appeal-wise, I was impressed that the cardboard was sturdy and had a sharp color/gloss finish. The box opens with a two latch like magnetic tabs. Inside all components are encased in individual plastic bags. The bags were not thin and cheap but rather a thicker material, opaque in color. The power cord and data cord were labeled with small tabs. On the dash cam itself all glass/camera areas were covered with a clear protectant sticker. Inside the box was a thank you card (full color, professional card stock again) and instructions booklet. Overall very good packaging, less stellar than an Apple or Beats product but still up to par.

*Build Quality:*
Upon removing the Falcon 360 from the box I was a initially disappointed with the weight of the product. It felt light as it has an all plastic exterior. Weight can sometimes indicate build quality, like my Bose Soundlink Mini speaker versus a Beats Pill Bluetooth speaker. The Bose is much heavier due to its superb build quality/aluminum housing. After handling the Falcon 360 however, I eventually liked the weight as it makes installation easier. The buttons/swivel cameras were solid enough, still not the most impressive feel to them but satisfactory. The swivel cameras felt better than the menu buttons which seemed cheaper.

The adjustable prongs on the top of the dash cam were quite rigid and do not stay in an "extended" position. When extending one arm for installation there is a considerable amount of force pushing them back down. This is good to hold onto your existing rearview mirror but makes installation a pain. I would like to have seen a "adjust and click" style that stays open and clicks into place at each tighter setting.

The backlit LCD screen is impressive and looks professional as it disappears after 1 minute revealing the full mirror view. The mirror itself has no noticeable tint which was a concern in this thread. A slowly blinking green pinhole light stays on during dash cam filming. The color spectrum on the LCD screen is not astounding but passable. The sound effects especially at startup make the unit seem dated.

*Installation:*
The unit installs easily enough after addressing the issues above, the system is pretty self explanatory. Rubber pads on the extendable arms seem to protect the original rearview mirror well enough. In my 2010 Dodge Caliber the cord was perfectly hidden in the ceiling crevice, down the windshield trim and under my floor mats into the DC port. I used a few clips along the dash/side of dash to hold the cord flush.

Note: Do not trust the provided adhesives for the cord management clips unless you live in an area with milder temperatures. Here in PA we get in the 30s at night in December and those tabs just pop off from my dash, invest in some Gorilla brand mounting tape.

A great plus to this unit is the three port USB charger that plugs into your DC port. One slot will be used by the Falcon 360 but the other two are free to use as you please and are 2.4amp slots which provides faster device charging than the cheaper 1.4amp slots on other chargers. The DC power plug also displays a Falcon logo on the side which is a nice touch.

*Video Quality:*
I have not had a chance to view video on my computer yet, directly inserting the memory card into my SD slot on my computer prompts me to "format card F: before use" which will erase all data on the card. This is fine but _does anyone know if this formatting is okay? Will the card still work fine in the dash cam after formatting?_

Day: Video seems bright and clear, movement is fluid at default settings

Night: Video is satisfactory, outward facing cameras (both), movement is fluid. Hard to interpret minute details but this could be better when viewed on a computer. Night vision seems better than expected for front passenger area, no tests done on rear passenger views as of now.


----------



## Whiteorchids

MikesUber said:


> Alright team here's my (partially) full review after driving with the Falcon F360 Duel Mirror HD Dash Cam last night and this morning.
> 
> *Packaging:*
> The packaging held its own appeal-wise, I was impressed that the cardboard was sturdy and had a sharp color/gloss finish. The box opens with a two latch like magnetic tabs. Inside all components are encased in individual plastic bags. The bags were not thin and cheap but rather a thicker material, opaque in color. The power cord and data cord were labeled with small tabs. On the dash cam itself all glass/camera areas were covered with a clear protectant sticker. Inside the box was a thank you card (full color, professional card stock again) and instructions booklet. Overall very good packaging, less stellar than an Apple or Beats product but still up to par.
> 
> *Build Quality:*
> Upon removing the Falcon 360 from the box I was a initially disappointed with the weight of the product. It felt light as it has an all plastic exterior. Weight can sometimes indicate build quality, like my Bose Soundlink Mini speaker versus a Beats Pill Bluetooth speaker. The Bose is much heavier due to its superb build quality/aluminum housing. After handling the Falcon 360 however, I eventually liked the weight as it makes installation easier. The buttons/swivel cameras were solid enough, still not the most impressive feel to them but satisfactory. The swivel cameras felt better than the menu buttons which seemed cheaper.
> 
> The adjustable prongs on the top of the dash cam were quite rigid and do not stay in an "extended" position. When extending one arm for installation there is a considerable amount of force pushing them back down. This is good to hold onto your existing rearview mirror but makes installation a pain. I would like to have seen a "adjust and click" style that stays open and clicks into place at each tighter setting.
> 
> The backlit LCD screen is impressive and looks professional as it disappears after 1 minute revealing the full mirror view. The mirror itself has no noticeable tint which was a concern in this thread. A slowly blinking green pinhole light stays on during dash cam filming. The color spectrum on the LCD screen is not astounding but passable. The sound effects especially at startup make the unit seem dated.
> 
> *Installation:*
> The unit installs easily enough after addressing the issues above, the system is pretty self explanatory. Rubber pads on the extendable arms seem to protect the original rearview mirror well enough. In my 2010 Dodge Caliber the cord was perfectly hidden in the ceiling crevice, down the windshield trim and under my floor mats into the DC port. I used a few clips along the dash/side of dash to hold the cord flush.
> 
> Note: Do not trust the provided adhesives for the cord management clips unless you live in an area with milder temperatures. Here in PA we get in the 30s at night in December and those tabs just pop off from my dash, invest in some Gorilla brand mounting tape.
> 
> A great plus to this unit is the three port USB charger that plugs into your DC port. One slot will be used by the Falcon 360 but the other two are free to use as you please and are 2.4amp slots which provides faster device charging than the cheaper 1.4amp slots on other chargers. The DC power plug also displays a Falcon logo on the side which is a nice touch.
> 
> *Video Quality:*
> I have not had a chance to view video on my computer yet, directly inserting the memory card into my SD slot on my computer prompts me to "format card F: before use" which will erase all data on the card. This is fine but _does anyone know if this formatting is okay? Will the card still work fine in the dash cam after formatting?_
> 
> Day: Video seems bright and clear, movement is fluid at default settings
> 
> Night: Video is satisfactory, outward facing cameras (both), movement is fluid. Hard to interpret minute details but this could be better when viewed on a computer. Night vision seems better than expected for front passenger area, no tests done on rear passenger views as of now.


Great review. Thanks so much. How did you get the SD to work in the PC? Did you format? I noticed you can turn off that sound when turning it on.


----------



## MikesUber

Whiteorchids said:


> Great review. Thanks so much. How did you get the SD to work in the PC? Did you format? I noticed you can turn off that sound when turning it on.


I only tried inserting the SD card in my laptop once, utilizing the mirco SD card adapter. My computer then prompts me to format the disk which I'm wary of, I want to ensure if I format the disk it'll still work in the dash cam. Anyone have experience with this?

The data cord for the Falcon can be used as well but it seems they want you to plug the Falcon directly into a computer which is highly impractical.

And yes I turned off all sounds on the unit, still playing around with it but overall I really like it.


----------



## Whiteorchids

MikesUber said:


> I only tried inserting the SD card in my laptop once, utilizing the mirco SD card adapter. My computer then prompts me to format the disk which I'm wary of, I want to ensure if I format the disk it'll still work in the dash cam. Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> The data cord for the Falcon can be used as well but it seems they want you to plug the Falcon directly into a computer which is highly impractical.
> 
> And yes I turned off all sounds on the unit, still playing around with it but overall I really like it.


I thought you viewed the video footage on your PC but I didn't know how you watched it since it prompted you to format. I finally installed mine yesterday. I hid the cords really well. I don't feel well today so I will probably test it out tomorrow.


----------



## MikesUber

Whiteorchids said:


> I thought you viewed the video footage on your PC but I didn't know how you watched it since it prompted you to format. I finally installed mine yesterday. I hid the cords really well. I don't feel well today so I will probably test it out tomorrow.


I haven't watched the footage at all on my computer, when inserting the disk into my laptop my laptop prompts me to "format disk before use". My concern is if the disk will still work in the dash cam after this formatting.


----------



## MikesUber

Also is video from the right camera not as high res as the left cam? I've positioned both facing forward to provide a very wide continuous shot (almost 180 degrees) but the right screen shows darker video?


----------



## Whiteorchids

MikesUber said:


> Also is video from the right camera not as high res as the left cam? I've positioned both facing forward to provide a very wide continuous shot (almost 180 degrees) but the right screen shows darker video?


I get a red light along with the green flashing light. Do you get the red? I'm wondering if I can turn it off in settings?


----------



## Lepke

I think but I could be mistaken that's the red light is the charging light. Or it could be the light that tells you both lenses are being used at the same time. I'm not quite sure and the instruction manual did not specify.

How is your view of the road? In my small car the rear view mirror is rather close to my face and I found that the Falcon 360 is obstructing my view. Driving straight it's not a big deal but at night right hand turns in poorly lit areas are a problem. Also while stopped at a red light I sometimes cannot see that there is a car in the crossing intersection. The mirror actually blocks the view of an entire car. I'm sure if I was driving a larger vehicle this would not really be an issue.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> I think but I could be mistaken that's the red light is the charging light. Or it could be the light that tells you both lenses are being used at the same time. I'm not quite sure and the instruction manual did not specify.
> 
> How is your view of the road? In my small car the rear view mirror is rather close to my face and I found that the Falcon 360 is obstructing my view. Driving straight it's not a big deal but at night right hand turns in poorly lit areas are a problem. Also while stopped at a red light I sometimes cannot see that there is a car in the crossing intersection. The mirror actually blocks the view of an entire car. I'm sure if I was driving a larger vehicle this would not really be an issue.


Wow, I have a PT cruiser. View is fine not blocking anything. I can see ok. It fits really good on my mirror. So your red light is on too when it's plugged into the car adapter? It really bothers me. I was thinking of putting a little piece of black tape over it. The video is ok nothing great but I just mainly want it for safety. I can also hear a little buzzing when on pause going through the menu. It's ok for $99. I heard their CS was decent.


----------



## Lepke

My red light goes off after a while. That's why I think it's a charging light. 
Mine is being sent back on Monday for the reasons I stated above . I'm going to order the Transcend Drivepro 520. It's $200 but I think /hope it's of better quality and because Transcend manufacturers memory I don't think I'll have the SD card issues that I'm having with the Falcon. And it's got a two year warranty.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> My red light goes off after a while. That's why I think it's a charging light.
> Mine is being sent back on Monday for the reasons I stated above . I'm going to order the Transcend Drivepro 520. It's $200 but I think /hope it's of better quality and because Transcend manufacturers memory I don't think I'll have the SD card issues that I'm having with the Falcon. And it's got a two year warranty.


I thought about that one too. I have a transcend wifi sd card I use with my Canon camera I really like.


----------



## MikesUber

Hey guys - Yes I have the red light, as Lepke stated mine goes off as well. I believe this is just the power/charging indicator. The blinking green light is on constantly indicating recording is in process I think. I like the blinking green light, I think it gives the pax an idea of what's going on (aka behave in my car). Works great for what I need, didn't want to spend more than $100 on a dash cam.

As far as size it's decent, obviously has to be big enough to fit over standard rear view mirrors. It does block my view to the right a little (2 o'clock) but not a lot. I think it looks really slick, the video on startup looks sharp.

Anyone know how to turn off the video preview that displays when you turn the engine on? Turns off after one minute but is there anything I can hit to turn it off on command? Sometimes I'd rather not have pax see the display.


----------



## SECOTIME

I had one of these. It's bulky but its cheap and offers 2 cams. Worked well.

If you get yourself into a hairy situation be sure to turn your cabin lights on as it will help with night time visibilty in the cabin


----------



## MikesUber

SECOTIME said:


> I had one of these. It's bulky but its cheap and offers 2 cams. Worked well.
> 
> If you get yourself into a hairy situation be sure to turn your cabin lights on as it will help with night time visibilty in the cabin


That's what I was thinking, you know I'm turning those around. Also installing LED cabin lights. My modest Caliber is turning into a tricked out Uber machine lol


----------



## SECOTIME

As long as its discrete. You'll get people that love it and other thayll hate it.


----------



## MikesUber

SECOTIME said:


> As long as its discrete. You'll get people that love it and other thayll hate it.


Yeah like the drunk guy who wanted to touch the cam last night >_< and both cams are facing outside w/ no audio recording (partly b/c we're a 2-party consent state and b/c I know some won't like it)

Yeah nothing overboard in the car (no LED tip cups lol) just the light up Uber sign which I love/looks clean. Dash cam, phone holder. That's about it.

Just in general that phone holder is the best purchase of my life haha so convenient


----------



## SECOTIME

I just hold my phone or let it sit in my lap.I have several mounts installed but its easier to text while driving if I hold the phone


----------



## Lepke

MikesUber said:


> Hey guys - Yes I have the red light, as Lepke stated mine goes off as well. I believe this is just the power/charging indicator. The blinking green light is on constantly indicating recording is in process I think. I like the blinking green light, I think it gives the pax an idea of what's going on (aka behave in my car). Works great for what I need, didn't want to spend more than $100 on a dash cam.
> 
> As far as size it's decent, obviously has to be big enough to fit over standard rear view mirrors. It does block my view to the right a little (2 o'clock) but not a lot. I think it looks really slick, the video on startup looks sharp.
> 
> Anyone know how to turn off the video preview that displays when you turn the engine on? Turns off after one minute but is there anything I can hit to turn it off on command? Sometimes I'd rather not have pax see the display.


Hit the mode button once or twice will turn off the screen. It seems to be only once after you turn the car on but if you check the screen during operation it seems that you need to hit it twice.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Are the clear bumpy things on the lens supposed to light up? turning on night mode nothing lights up.

I think those are the LED's but they stay clear.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> Hit the mode button once or twice will turn off the screen. It seems to be only once after you turn the car on but if you check the screen during operation it seems that you need to hit it twice.


When I click the mode it changes camera to video it doesn't turn off the display. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## MikesUber

Whiteorchids said:


> Are the clear bumpy things on the lens supposed to light up? turning on night mode nothing lights up.
> 
> I think those are the LED's but they stay clear.


Correct I do not believe they actually light up rather they emit infrared light, you'll see it light up your face at night when it is driver-facing.



Whiteorchids said:


> When I click the mode it changes camera to video it doesn't turn off the display. Am I doing something wrong?


Same thing happens here, perhaps if we click it twice quickly? But if the display is on when I turn the engine on hitting "mode" simply switches, yes, modes.


----------



## Lepke

Whiteorchids said:


> When I click the mode it changes camera to video it doesn't turn off the display. Am I doing something wrong?


That happens when its not recording. If it's recording and the screen is on hitting the mode button turns off the screen. If you're not recording hitting the mode button go through the various modes. The little LEDs are infrared LEDs and you can't see them with the naked eye. Turn on the camera on your phone and look at the LEDs you will see them lit up through your camera on your phone.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> That happens when its not recording. If it's recording and the screen is on hitting the mode button turns off the screen. If you're not recording hitting the mode button go through the various modes. The little LEDs are infrared LEDs and you can't see them with the naked eye. Turn on the camera on your phone and look at the LEDs you will see them lit up through your camera on your phone.


Thank you. I like to take infrared photos it's very artistic. That's how you test your camera using a remote control to see how much infrared blocking it has. Thanks again.


----------



## MikesUber

Tried it over the weekend, yes if it is recording simply hit the mode button once (sometimes twice if it doesn't take) and it will immediately turn off the display (recording continues in background). Still really liking the unit.


----------



## Lepke

Ok, shipped the Falcon Zero back to groupon today. I would have liked to have kept it but it was just unsafe for me. 
It was very easy to use and the video quality wasn't bad. The audio quality certainly could have been better but was more or less acceptable. Due to the small size of my car and placement of the rear view mirror the lens facing inside actually picked up the backseat pretty well. The infrared LEDs seem to actually work. 
I ordered the Transcend Drivepro 520 from B&H Photo and it should arrive tomorrow. Still not sure where to mount it and I'm concerned because it's actually against the law in New Jersey to suction cup anything to your windshield. It's mostly not enforced but if a cop wants to be a dirtbag he could write me up for it.
I feel kind of bad that I couldn't use the Falcon, I kind of liked it.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> Ok, shipped the Falcon Zero back to groupon today. I would have liked to have kept it but it was just unsafe for me.
> It was very easy to use and the video quality wasn't bad. The audio quality certainly could have been better but was more or less acceptable. Due to the small size of my car and placement of the rear view mirror the lens facing inside actually picked up the backseat pretty well. The infrared LEDs seem to actually work.
> I ordered the Transcend Drivepro 520 from B&H Photo and it should arrive tomorrow. Still not sure where to mount it and I'm concerned because it's actually against the law in New Jersey to suction cup anything to your windshield. It's mostly not enforced but if a cop wants to be a dirtbag he could write me up for it.
> I feel kind of bad that I couldn't use the Falcon, I kind of liked it.


I really like mine. I forget it's there. Turn on the car it comes on turn off the car, it goes off.


----------



## MikesUber

Whiteorchids said:


> I really like mine. I forget it's there. Turn on the car it comes on turn off the car, it goes off.


Love mine too so far, been driving with it for a few days now. I keep looking at it because I think it's fancy lol and some pax thought it was fancy too when I showed them the display screen.


----------



## RockinEZ

Lepke said:


> Ok, shipped the Falcon Zero back to groupon today. I would have liked to have kept it but it was just unsafe for me.
> It was very easy to use and the video quality wasn't bad. The audio quality certainly could have been better but was more or less acceptable. Due to the small size of my car and placement of the rear view mirror the lens facing inside actually picked up the backseat pretty well. The infrared LEDs seem to actually work.
> I ordered the Transcend Drivepro 520 from B&H Photo and it should arrive tomorrow. Still not sure where to mount it and I'm concerned because it's actually against the law in New Jersey to suction cup anything to your windshield. It's mostly not enforced but if a cop wants to be a dirtbag he could write me up for it.
> I feel kind of bad that I couldn't use the Falcon, I kind of liked it.


They sell a sku with adhesive mount.


----------



## RockinEZ

I am doing my daily file dump from the DrivePro 520 right now. 
I store files on a removable drive to keep them from being over written.


----------



## Lepke

RockinEZ said:


> They sell a sku with adhesive mount.


I ordered the adhesive mount option when I placed the order. B&H Photo also offered the suction cup mount for $10 so I ordered that as well. I figure that way I can experiment with where to place the camera and when I find a permanent spot will switch to the adhesive.


----------



## RockinEZ

Lepke said:


> I ordered the adhesive mount option when I placed the order. B&H Photo also offered the suction cup mount for $10 so I ordered that as well. I figure that way I can experiment with where to place the camera and when I find a permanent spot will switch to the adhesive.


Smart


----------



## Lepke

Got the drivepro 520 last night and set it up today. Seems like good quality but it's a little glitchy. While playing with it it froze twice I had to put a pin in the reset twice. It seems needlessly complicated. It definitely has a lot of features but it remains to be seen if they work well. 
One thing that is really bugging me is the rear camera. I try to turn it to the passenger side and it keeps resetting itself back to the center. This is very annoying. It's just a small turn of the barrel to the right but it keeps moving back to the left on its own. 
While the Falcon blocked my view and I couldn't keep it it was very simple to operate. The drive Pro is not simple and is a pain in the ass. Well maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## RockinEZ

Lepke said:


> Got the drivepro 520 last night and set it up today. Seems like good quality but it's a little glitchy. While playing with it it froze twice I had to put a pin in the reset twice. It seems needlessly complicated. It definitely has a lot of features but it remains to be seen if they work well.
> One thing that is really bugging me is the rear camera. I try to turn it to the passenger side and it keeps resetting itself back to the center. This is very annoying. It's just a small turn of the barrel to the right but it keeps moving back to the left on its own.
> While the Falcon blocked my view and I couldn't keep it it was very simple to operate. The drive Pro is not simple and is a pain in the ass. Well maybe I'll get used to it.


Mine is not doing this. 
The inside camera moves freely and stays where I put it.
I have not had to reset mine. Mine works fine. 
You might want to send that one back.


----------



## Lepke

RockinEZ said:


> Mine is not doing this.
> The inside camera moves freely and stays where I put it.
> I have not had to reset mine. Mine works fine.
> You might want to send that one back.


I updated the firmware, and formatted the SD card so maybe that will take care of the glitches and freezing.
When I play back video and audio in the drivepro toolbox the audio is slow and out of sink. When I play the video without the toolbox it's fine.
The audio is way better than the Falcon.

I'm going to test the night vision tonight and let you know my thoughts. 
Perhaps we should start a drivepro 520 thread.


----------



## Whiteorchids

Lepke said:


> I updated the firmware, and formatted the SD card so maybe that will take care of the glitches and freezing.
> When I play back video and audio in the drivepro toolbox the audio is slow and out of sink. When I play the video without the toolbox it's fine.
> The audio is way better than the Falcon.
> 
> I'm going to test the night vision tonight and let you know my thoughts.
> Perhaps we should start a drivepro 520 thread.


All theses cameras have some type of glitch. Most of these dash cams are imported from China or Taiwan. That's why I didn't want to invest much I wasn't expecting a high quality camera. The Falcon for $94 suits my needs. I think if I absolutely had to spend more it would have been for a Garmin.


----------



## Lepke

I hate it. I actually hate this camera. The night vision inside the car was actually better on the Falcon. 

I'm going to live with it a while longer but I have a feeling that I'm going to end up with A $50 who flung dung brand cheapo camera. 

The Wi-Fi is near useless and buffers for a minute to watch 3 seconds of video. The GPS is a nice feature but when I try to view videos through the Transcend Drive pro toolbox on my PC, it runs slow the audio is out of sync and sounds like I'm running a stretched cassette tape at a low speed. 
In some ways it's high quality. The video is crisp and cleaner but you can't see anything in my car in the dark. The infrared LEDs actually light up in red. I should not be able to see the LED's with my naked eye. 
While I wanted a camera that recorded inside and outside on two separate files I didn't take into consideration that because it is two separate files I will only get 4 hours a video on a 32 gig sd card.


----------



## Lepke

The WiFi disconennects for no reason while using it After about 3 to 5 minutes and stays on when I'm not connected to it. 

What amazes me is that the Falcon Zero was far more useful at night. 

I'm kicking myself for spending the money on this and hope I don't have a problem returning it to B&H Photo. 

This really sucks that I have to start camera shopping again. I'm thinking I'll get a crappy dual lens camera with a remote rear lens, so I can attach it to the top of my rear view mirror. The base will sit behind the mirror out of the way. A friend of mine has one set up that way. 

If I spend $50 -$70 on it and turns out to be a POS then so what, it was cheap. 
As a uber driver $200 doesn't come easily so I'm really unhappy. Shame the Falcon obstructed my view.


----------



## Whiteorchids

That's a bummer. Sorry to hear. B&H is good with returns from what I remember. Just say device was defective and a piece of junk and hopefully they don't charge you return shipping. Why don't you just get the Garmin? It's the same one the punched out Uber driver in OC was using. It's not dual lens, I noticed Garmin sold refurbished on EBay.


----------



## Lepke

Whiteorchids said:


> That's a bummer. Sorry to hear. B&H is good with returns from what I remember. Just say device was defective and a piece of junk and hopefully they don't charge you return shipping. Why don't you just get the Garmin? It's the same one the punched out Uber driver in OC was using. It's not dual lens, I noticed Garmin sold refurbished on EBay.


It looks like I'm going to end up keeping the drive Pro 520. 
I just don't want to have to deal with doing this process all over again. It works as a camera and doesn't obstruct my view. I do not recommend the drive pro 520 as it is overpriced and a less expensive dual lens dash cam would be perfectly adequate.
The Falcon is probably best for uber drivers as it is easy to use and the night vision inside the car is not that bad. As long as it doesn't obstruct your view that would be the camera that I would recommend to other uber drivers.


----------



## JohnLange123

I find the wifi dash cam to be very unstable. I currently using a Furious S8 dash cam, is a 8 camera dash cam capable of recording all around exterior and interior with sounds, also bought the GPS module that can show where my driver have been from point A to B via the play back software. You can search for Furious S8 - FURIOUS SURVEILLANCE FROM 8 ANGLES AT A TIME via youtube to see it in action. The 128 GB SD card can hold up to 37 hours of footage.


----------



## MikesUber

Hey guys now my camera says "Card Error" upon starting, any thoughts? Know of anyone that's had this issue? Lepke Whiteorchids All I tried is taking the card out and reinserting it which didn't work. I'm fine with buying another card if need be since the one that comes with it was included in the price and not "out of pocket". Maybe just clear the memory from my computer?


----------



## NOLA-Uber

Try formatting the card in the camera. I have a different dashcam, but that works for me when I get the same kind of error.


----------



## MikesUber

NOLA-Uber said:


> Try formatting the card in the camera. I have a different dashcam, but that works for me when I get the same kind of error.


How do I do that? When I connect to a computer it prompts me to format the card, is this how I do it?


----------



## MikesUber

NOLA-Uber said:


> Try formatting the card in the camera. I have a different dashcam, but that works for me when I get the same kind of error.


Formatting worked thanks for the suggestion. Here is the response from Falcon Zero customer service:

"Hello Michael, Please try to format the card directly through the device, you must put the Microsd card prior to using the device. The small card goes into the big card (adapter) and then this goes into your unit. That's when your format the card, This can be done in the settings. To bypass the message press and hold the menu button until Card Error disappears. Once done, go into your setup settings, scroll till you find Format and select the format then proceed to format the SD card. If you have any questions at all do not hesitate to contact me, I will be here to help"


----------



## Lepke

SweetAMGUberLyft said:


> Guys, got my F360 yesterday and I was learning with it today. I'm getting that card error message. I've reformatted the card in the device about 10 times now, reset the device, and deleted all the pics from the computer(but they're still there). I tried formatting from my computer, but it says the card is "write protected" ... I'm using the 32GB SD card that came with the device throught Groupon from Falcon. HELP!!


Return it.


----------

